# Lots of babies



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Some pics of the latest kids, plus we recently had 3 ewes lamb and now waiting on 3 more!


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow! They all look so.big & healthy! Congrats!:neat:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful!:inlove:
Who is the momma with one horn? Is she a sheep?

Edited to say, sorry, I saw only one horn, but now I see she has two.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwww! Look at all those gorgeous long ears! They’re so stinking cute!
Little lambs for Easter ...can’t ask for better than that.
Geez, you’ve been busy lately and three more to go...fun times on your farm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay clearly I'm way behind on my sheep knowledge - there are breeds of sheep where the ewes are horned?!?! 

Congrats on all the healthy kids & lambs!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful!:inlove:
> Who is the momma with one horn? Is she a sheep?
> 
> Edited to say, sorry, I saw only one horn, but now I see she has two.


Yep they are our sheep!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Okay clearly I'm way behind on my sheep knowledge - there are breeds of sheep where the ewes are horned?!?!
> 
> Congrats on all the healthy kids & lambs!


Haha these are Katahdin. Apparently, they are horned, but there are polled ones. It seems most have polled. I didn't know that other breeds only have horned rams...hmmm. We have our new baby ram coming in a couple of months or so...he is so cute, and polled. We're going to eventually transition to a polled herd. They aren't using their horns on us, but when they all get around you, their horns hook you and they get caught and it upsets my kids. Polled is easier to deal with lol.


----------

